# Anyone ever used old substrate?



## Ben

Hey all, 

In a ridiculous effort to save $40 on my aggressive build, I used some oolite sand that had been sitting in water, in a closed bucket, in my garage for about 2 years. I poured the sand in the tank and it had layers of black in it, I assume mold. I ran the filters, carbon, protein skimmer, and vacuumed the tank for days. Eventually, it cleared up. I waited a week and vacuumed again, only to find more layers of black in the sand. Now I get even more ridiculous and remove all filters and pour a half gallon of bleach into about 50 g of water. I did that yesterday, now wishing I had just scrapped it all and bought some "new" live sand. Has anyone ever used old sand like this? I thought about using fine window screen and washing it, but man... that soudns like more than $40 worth of work. Any help?

As always, thanks!


----------



## gar1948

Not worth the elbow grease in my opinion.


----------



## ArtyG

No problem, I have some substrate that goes back to the Carter administration. Just. Apply a little chlorine bleach which will kill everything that may be left behind from the last set up. Rinse it out untill you can no longer smell any chlorine. For the record, I do this with new sand/gravel too. Works well with plastic plants as well.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, old substrate isn't bad to use. Its how you clena it up that matters. I would left it in the bucket and hit it with a hose until the water came out clear.


----------



## Redbug

i have used old substrate without bleach and never had a problem. I wash it clean and pour boiling water on it before adding to tank. Once the water is added I run the filter for a few days then start adding plants.


----------



## ArtyG

Redbug said:


> i have used old substrate without bleach and never had a problem. I wash it clean and pour boiling water on it before adding to tank. Once the water is added I run the filter for a few days then start adding plants.


I don't believe I would risk the integrity of my aquarium's glass and silicone by pouring boiling water in it.


----------



## Redbug

Of course i didn't pour boiling water into my aquarium. I put the substrate into another container first. I have done this a few times now. When it has cooled i put it back in aquarium which has been cleaned if I am setting up a new one.
Thanks anyway:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Ben

Much overdue follow up! Bleach worked. I let the tank run for a month or so and dropped some live rock in. Waited another 30 days and the damsel has made himself at home. Next up, clown trigger! Thanks guys!


----------



## ArtyG

Ben said:


> Much overdue follow up! Bleach worked. I let the tank run for a month or so and dropped some live rock in. Waited another 30 days and the damsel has made himself at home. Next up, clown trigger! Thanks guys!


Glad I could help, but really you could have been done in a few hours instead of two months. 30 min. Of bleach then rinse until you can't smell it anymore and you are home free. I learned this back in the '60's when I was an intern at TFH publications in Jersey City. We often received boxes of wild collected, often unclassified fish for Dr.Axelrod or one of his minions to name. These boxes often also contained a wide variety of tropical crud that frequently called for the Clorox protocol. A good time was had by all. Except for the crud.*r2


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ben said:


> Much overdue follow up! Bleach worked. I let the tank run for a month or so and dropped some live rock in. Waited another 30 days and the damsel has made himself at home. *Next up, clown trigger*! Thanks guys!


Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Clown Triggerfish
QUICK STATS
*Minimum Tank Size: 300 gallons*
Care Level: Easy
Temperament: Aggressive
Reef Compatible: No
Water Conditions: 72-78° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8.1-8.4, sg 1.020-1.025
Max. Size: 1' 8"
Color Form: Black, Blue, Green, Orange, White, Yellow
Diet: Carnivore
Compatibility: View Chart
Origin: Australia, Indonesia, Sumatra
Family: Balistidae


----------



## TroyVSC

Glad it worked out. Always nice to save some money reusing stuff.


----------



## rift lake

most trigger fish are not reef safe, do not put it in a reef tank


----------

